# Planted nano tank gallery



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

edit forgot to include specs
filter: eden 501
heater: some cheapo 25w
lighting:36w t5
co2: diy changing to pressurised once funds allow
substrate: ADA aquasoil


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Excellent thread idea! I know I'm always looking for inspiration for my nano tanks because I'm never satisfied! 

Here is my 5.5g:








Its nothing special and is in need of a trim. I plan on rearranging things soon....whenever I finally get time. 

I have 24w over the tank, pressurized CO2, and the resident is a Crowntail Betta.

And here is my newly planted 3g:








Its cloudy from the new sand....finally got a new substrate. I had the powder form of Aquasoil in it, but I hate that stuff (should have got the regular kind).  Now I'm trying sand...there is some powder AS underneath for nutrients.

The 3g has a 27w desk lamp over it, DIY CO2, and has 2 1/2" Corydoras hastatus cories in it now...with plans to get many more next week!


----------



## ll Ash ll (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah im exactly the same always looking for more!  hopefully we will get more and more people to join this thread *fingers crossed* and nice tanks btw, im in my planning stage atm and once i get the funds ill start and post mine 

ll Ash ll


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

6g, Aquaclear20, nutrafin yeast co2, 23W compact fluoro desk lamp, aquasoil powder substrate

Still waiting for the foreground to grow in 










only 2 ottos and a few shrimp so far.

Hey Felix, 

thought I edit rather than taking the thred off topic. HC is almost impossible to find in Australia. Here's how much a half an inch square is selling for:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Hemianthus-c...1QQihZ020QQcategoryZ66794QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

aquafloyd, just add more hc


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

My 3.5 nano with 4 whitecloud and snails. Needs trim and a cleaning.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

aquafloyd said:


> Hey Felix,
> 
> thought I edit rather than taking the thred off topic. HC is almost impossible to find in Australia. Here's how much a half an inch square is selling for:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Hemianthus-c...1QQihZ020QQcategoryZ66794QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Thats crazy! I used the currency converter on google, so thats about $62 US. Wow....expensive stuff!


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, nice tank, dapellegrini. That's a different looking nano. What's that red plant?

Hee, aquafloyd, that tank's looking really nice, but every time I see that big long stone, I can't help but to hee.  Hee. Wangumi.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

i agree 
and wow at the hc
also alot of theese nanos are really coool


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah the HC thing is ridicurous... hehe but hey, some people don't have the same patience as me to wait for their wangumi to grow  lol  you know who you are. The rest of you just have wangumi-envy 

I figure by how much that patch is selling for on ebay I'm sitting on about $300 worth at least.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

wow wang-gumi is getting famous.. LOL.


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks. The Red kinda hidden in the back there is Cabomba Furcata.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

This needs work and is certainly not as stunning as many of the others shown here but, here's my 12 gallon nano cube.


----------



## joetaff (Jun 9, 2007)

Im gonna have to dissagre with you there, this is actual one of my favorites on the page, great job.


----------



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

Digsy said:


> This needs work and is certainly not as stunning as many of the others shown here but, here's my 12 gallon nano cube.


yes it is!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is my 8 gallon nano at two different times:


----------



## oni_XL (Jun 5, 2007)

Turbo, great tank, love the Rotala as foreground

Here is ours, a 3.5g low-tech, just planted few days ago:


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

i like it ! HC or glosso ?


----------



## conrad (Jul 28, 2005)

here is my nano cube experiment 5 days after set-up, still working on the aquascape!

18w 7100k lighting with no co2 or fert, plan to keep things as simple as pos to start with, see what happens then later upgrade if needed


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

My 8L Cube (8x8x8")...


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

yoshi that is tré cool my friend


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

My 3/4 gallon redsea nano.







\

I need to remove the riccia, and lobelia.
I've since added fissidens fontanus to the DW and the sand is topped with a self proclaimed aquasoil powder type(beat the AS with a hammer)


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful tanks people! I wish mine looked that nice.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

My 2.5 nano - please forgive the big piece of floss, cherry shrimp babies in the tank.


----------



## COLEKO (Aug 25, 2006)

This is my 5.5 gallon...


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just setup/planted this guy:


----------



## Nix (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

that's mine, a 6.5 gallon


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

Nix said:


> Hi,
> 
> that's mine, a 6.5 gallon


That looks nice. The first thing I noticed was a face in your tank.......


----------



## Nix (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Halibass --- what face? (a ghost?)
:icon_eek:


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

It's a great looking tank; the rock on the left just resembles a mask laying on the side looking towards the center of the tank.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I vote sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

sticky voted too


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

2 Gallon Hex, custom base with sump. hidden in the sump are the circulation pump heater and C02 reactor. the substrate is soil covered by black sand, it is lit by a 35W 4700K Halogen flood. it also has a continuous water change system.


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

somehow, this project, to grow hairgrass in brandy - snifters, on the windwosill, with just indirect light, eastern exposure, begat offsrping lol




















and there's two more little vase things!!


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!! you guys have very very awesome tanks.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

8 gallon finnex...no ferts, no co2, just water changes


----------



## Jamez (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet tanks people. I really like yours screename.


----------



## ssyruss (Aug 7, 2007)

so beautifull


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Heres the evolution...
Before High-tech nano:








Now Low-tech nano:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

one of my nano. low light.


----------



## Bee (Aug 13, 2007)

luv these nano tanks.. now ive decided wot to do with my spare 30liter tank


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

heres my old 5 gallon


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Just reviving the thread, so many beautiful nanos! Here's my 3 gallon modified Eclipse.


----------



## HiroPro (Jun 2, 2007)

Wishes - Did you remove the top frame of the Eclipse and how did that go?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I did remove it. It's been working out great. It just pops off easily, there is no adhesive.


----------



## Bee (Aug 13, 2007)

ive just set my debute nano.. nothing but ADA aquasoil and a peice of driftwood in there at the moment. waiting for water to clear before pics

as for the HC.... i think i may have bought some. saw it at my LFS and the manager did not know what it was "it was ordered for someone.. took a long time to come in and they never came to get it" 

so i bought it.. thought it would look nice as a ground cover.. on closer inspection i thought it might be glosso... but looking at HC pics up close... the runner system and tear drop eyes look like mine ???? will have to post pics when i find my camera cable


----------

